# The Google Cemetery



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2019)

A list of dead Google products and why they died.

Μετρήστε πόσες φορές θα σκεφτείτε: «Α, το κατάργησαν αυτό; Καιρός ήταν.», «Α, το κατάργησαν αυτό; Κρίμα, κρίμα.», «Έλα, είχαν και τέτοιο;» κ.λπ.: 

*Εδώ*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 10, 2019)

Δεν περίμενα να κόψουν τόσα πράγματα σε μια χρονιά.

Εν τω μεταξύ θυμήθηκα το τέταρτο μέρος αυτής της σειράς από πέντε βιντεάκια (παραθέτω το πρώτο για να τα δείτε με τη σειρά· είναι μικρά και έχουν πλάκα).


----------

